# castor oil packs?



## Melts

Yesterday I read about caster oil packs, they sounded perfect. They can apparently help a lot of female fertility problems such as endometriosis, pcos, ovarian cyst etc. All you do is soak a piece of flannel cotton in the caster oil and then lay it on your lower abdomen for 45-60 mins then wash it off with water and baking soda. I did everything i was suppose to and today I am pretty sick. Castor oil (if taken internally) is used as a laxative, but i didn't take it internally.
So i have a couple of questions:
What is your experience with castor oil if you have ever tried it?

Did anyone use it to cure a fertility problem? If so did it work?

Do you think that the castor oil pack caused me t be sick or do i have a bug or something?


----------



## Dtswife

Bump! I am really curious about these too!


----------



## Melts

Dtswife said:


> Bump! I am really curious about these too!

Yes me too, which is why I tried them, but after getting sick i'm scared to do it again. I was curious to see if there was a difference between cold pressed castor oil and castor oil for the use of a laxative, but I couldn't really find anything about that. I would really like to do it again because it sounds like it would work but I'm just so scared haha. I'm going to think about it some more before I do it again.
Let me know if you find anything interesting out about this or if you try it.
If you try it let me know how it goes for you.


----------



## CaliDreaming

I know this is old, but I have been using castor oil packs to help get rid of two 5 cm cysts on my left ovary. One of them has been around for at least 4 months and hasn't changed in size at all. 

I won't know if it has helped or not until I go back to the doctor in a couple of months, but I can say that when I've used the packs, that I can feel things happening on the ovary on that side. It feels similar to the sensations I feel during ovulation. I know that resolving cysts can feel similar so I hope that is what it is!


----------



## katie804h

This prob won't answer your question however with my 2nd child I read lots of stuff that said castor oil induces labor so of course I was ready to give birth and took the lowest dose and it did make be have contractions and went into the hospital overnight but it stopped and week later I gave birth but my daughter had major breathing problems which the docs said was due to the castor oil so I would never touch that again for anything she was in icu for a week biggest mistake of my life but luckily she is a healthy 5yr old with no issues


----------



## Meli_H

katie804h said:


> This prob won't answer your question however with my 2nd child I read lots of stuff that said castor oil induces labor so of course I was ready to give birth and took the lowest dose and it did make be have contractions and went into the hospital overnight but it stopped and week later I gave birth but my daughter had major breathing problems which the docs said was due to the castor oil so I would never touch that again for anything she was in icu for a week biggest mistake of my life but luckily she is a healthy 5yr old with no issues

I just read something really interesting abt castor oil in a book i am currently reading, i left the book at work so i cant post the details until tmo when im back in my office.


----------



## Meli_H

I found this info online re Blood stasis. This info is kind of long, and I totally recommend you read all this info below,* but Ive highlighted the specific castor oil info for you.*

Blood stasis syndrome, or blood stagnation is an important underlying pathology of many disease processes according to traditional Chinese medicine.

Since the blood has so many important jobs to do to keep us alive and well, the quality of blood flow in the body is one of the most important aspects of health. There is a term unique to Chinese Medicine, Blood Stasis, which describes a situation where the blood isnt moving as well as it should be, and is often stuck.

The following I copied from a book I just finished reading called The Infertility Cure: The Ancient Chinese Wellness Program for Getting Pregnant and Having Healthy Babies" By Randine Lewis.

When a woman comes to my clinic with stagnant uterine blood (which produces fibroids, endemetriosis, or just dark, clotty, brown, or sticky menstrual blood) one of my first goals is to cleanse the uterus using several invigorating herbs. After a while her menstrual flow should be a fresh red color.

Uterine fibroids are usually due to blood stasis. Blood stasis also produces sharp stabbing ovary pain during the ovulation period.

For conception to occur, all the energies in the body must be free-flowing and moving, like waters in the river bringing life through the land where it passes. Fibroids and endometrial growths are like rocks in that river, preventing the embryo from mooring safely within the walls of your womb.By eliminating blood stasis, balancing the bodys other energies, and and softening the concretions within your reproductive organs, you can restore the flow of the river of life through you and provide a clean, clear harbor for your unborn child.

She recommends the following:

Perform deep breathing exercises and meditative practices

Regular moderate daily exercise helps improve circulation. Yoga is also helpful, but do not perform inversion techniques during menstruation. The energetic flow must always be descending.

Wear loose comfortable clothing

Take warm baths (with aromatherapy if you wish)

Use essential oils like frankincense, myrrh, clary sage, peppermint, lavender, rosemary, juniper and thyme

Use heating pad or hot water bottle on your abdomen during and after menstruation

*Apply warm castor-oil packs on your abdomen to invigorate your blood, assist the lymphatic system, and balance hormone levels. Apply warm castor oil to the lower abdomen and cover with plastic wrap 2-3x a day during the premenstrual and menstrual period (if you are actively ttc, use only during the menstrual period).*

Hope this helps!


----------



## BGulley

So did this work for anyone?


----------



## CaliDreaming

The castor oil pack helped me get rid of a 5 cm cyst quickly after one of my Clomid cycles so I do think it helps. 

The other cyst I had that wasn't going away turned out not to be an ovarian cyst at all but a paratubal cyst. I had to have a laparoscopy to remove it. The lap confirmed that I do NOT have endo. I also had a hysteroscopy which revealed that I had a small polyp in my uterus that was irritating the lining and possibly hindering implantation. I guess the castor oil didn't help with that either.

So I have concluded that castor oil is a good natural remedy that can help in some cases, but it is not a miracle cure for everything.


----------



## Melts

CaliDreaming said:


> The castor oil pack helped me get rid of a 5 cm cyst quickly after one of my Clomid cycles so I do think it helps.
> 
> The other cyst I had that wasn't going away turned out not to be an ovarian cyst at all but a paratubal cyst. I had to have a laparoscopy to remove it. The lap confirmed that I do NOT have endo. I also had a hysteroscopy which revealed that I had a small polyp in my uterus that was irritating the lining and possibly hindering implantation. I guess the castor oil didn't help with that either.
> 
> So I have concluded that castor oil is a good natural remedy that can help in some cases, but it is not a miracle cure for everything.

How many times did you use the castor oil pack?


----------



## CaliDreaming

I used it about 5 times a week for about a month. I'm not sure if castor oil is supposed to help with polyps or not.


----------



## Melts

Anymore success stories with the castor oil?


----------



## Melts

CaliDreaming good luck to you with TTC in August. I hope everything works out for you and you get your BFP.


----------



## MoonBeans

Hey ladies!! Any of yoi still around?? Cali, I have messaged you a question


----------

